# Softening a leather leash ?



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Leather conditioner plus moving it around a lot.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Time is your friend! Seriously, just using it a lot will help tremendously. Yogi carries the handle in his mouth and his is nice and soft now.


----------



## Stay_Golden (Jun 10, 2014)

I sell and collect vintage Coach. You can use Saddle soap on it first, then let it dry completely. Then you can either use mink oil (that's easily available) grease it up, wrap it in a towel and set it in a warm oven. Might take a few goes. I use this stuff because it's REALLY REALLY good but it's probably overkill for your purposes. It's not going to leave a greasy "hand" like mink oil will but, you might need to work it in a few times. It's excellent stuff, Pecard's.

Pecard Leather Dressing Cleaner Conditioner Preserver 6 | eBay


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

Time and lots of use. I have several leather leashes that I've had for about 13 years or so that just get better with age. I refuse to use anything else!


----------



## gobolts (Dec 22, 2013)

I have a bunch of leather leads, some are softer than others, just manipulating them can soften them up over time. But since I found the leads at this place I don't even bother. These are THE softest leads, they are amazing: 

Soft but Strong Bull-hide Fully Twisted Leashes (and fabulous leather collars to complete the look) -- 100% net proceeds fund cancer research/treatment

So far I have ordered three in three different sizes, lol.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks everybody. I decided to go with the Pecard product - the ingredients looked fine if she ever got it in her mouth. I found a very small tin of it on Amazon and will work it as soon as it gets here. 

I really do not get the advantages of a leather leash on a regular nylon one or a rope one but perhaps I will once mine is well seasoned.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

i left mine out in the rain a few times... softened up  love my leather leash.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Leather conditioner works best... or that worked with reins that came to me a little stiff.  

I also buy leather leashes in person most places. If you buy from dog shows, better odds of getting your hands on softer leather. Most petstores are a pass at selling quality leather leashes.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

I've used neetsfoot oil on mine before. Like the others said, it just took some time, and thousands of folds and unfolds . A quality broken-in leather leash is a thing of beauty, and anyone I know who is getting a dog will be told that this is the #1 item to get.


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

Maybe it's the horse person in me, but nothing feels like leather in your hand. I was sure I wanted a leash made from climbing rope, so my sweet husband bought me one. I don't like it, I always reach for my leather leash that I have had for 13+ years. He however, loves the rope one..lol

Leather takes time to work, keep at it, you wont be sorry.


----------



## Stay_Golden (Jun 10, 2014)

Pecard's is killer stuff. I'm glad it worked!


----------

